# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Невероятные парадоксы мужской натуры

## Irina

*Невероятные парадоксы мужской натуры*

Все мужчины, независимо от возраста, социального статуса, образования, интересов и рода деятельности, одинаково ведут себя, когда не понимают поведения женщин – они слету выдают: «Женская логика!». Эту самую логику они трактуют по-разному: глупость, ограниченность, отсутствие логики, феномен, парадокс, паранормальное явление и даже психологическое оружие. По неведомым причинам принято считать, что мужчины – создания продуманные, рациональные, четкие и конкретные, логичные и попросту – нормальные. О казусах женской логики слагают стихи и анекдоты, а странности в поведении мужчин никто как будто не замечает. Для того, чтобы восторжествовала справедливость, мы расскажем вам про невероятные парадоксы мужской натуры.
*Парадокс 1: Защитник*
Мужчина по натуре – защитник. Его функция – оберегать, охранять, во-первых, свою семью, во-вторых – родину, отечество. Зачем тогда они всеми правдами и неправдами избегают службы в армии? Раньше гордились произнося: «Я служил!», а сейчас: «Да упаси Господь, какая армия?». 

*Парадокс 2: Про измену*
Если женщина изменила мужчине – это крах, трагедия, кошмар-скандал. Женская измена – непростительна, недопустима, по мнению сильной половины человечества. Если же изменил мужчина – то это объясняется научными теориями самого Дарвина, биологией самца, подкрепленной трактатами самого Зигмунда Фрейда и вообще, почему стоит на этом зацыкливаться, ведь любит он все равно единственную и неповторимую тебя? В компании самих мужчин – это повод для гордости.

*Парадокс 3: Он - мачо, а она -…..*
Мужчина, у которого было много женщин, тот, который пользуется популярностью у противоположного пола, меняет партнерш, как носки – это мачо. Его друзья стараются подражать ему, учиться мудрости и искусству обольщения, он – герой. Почему тогда женщина, у которой богатый опыт отношений с мужским полом, та, на которую обращают внимание незнакомцы и она не бывает одинока – это женщина легкого поведения, профурсетка и еще одно нелитературное слово из пяти букв? 

*Парадокс 4: Решительный*
Мужчина очень часто доверяет мнению своих друзей, иногда без их одобрения-разрешения сделать что-то практически невозможно. Скорее всего, и спутницу жизни они выбирают друг другу хором, таким себе производственным совещанием в бане или за бокалом пива в баре. После общения с друзьями мужчина может вернуться с «измененным сознанием». Как иначе понять то, что после их коллективного отдыха ваши совместные планы на отпуск кардинально меняются, а на предстоящие выходные вы не идете в итальянский ресторан, вместо этого – новый спорт-бар. И смешно, и грустно одновременно.

*Парадокс 5: Памятный*
Оказывается, сильный пол обладает очень слабой памятью, так как склонен забывать значимые даты, прошедшие и предстоящие события. Бывает, что они путают факты во времени, но при этом с уверенностью более 100% доказывают вам, как и когда все на самом деле было. Они не помнят, как вернулись домой под утро после корпоративной вечеринки, но четко назовут, что вы надели, когда шли на девичник. Выборочный склероз, однако.

*Парадокс 6: Телефонный*
Когда вы долго не можете дозвониться мужчине, начинаете волноваться, где же он и что случилось, а потом все таки дозваниваетесь, то слышите такое: «Я был занят, важные дела. И нечего волноваться тут!» Но стоит вам не ответить на звонок, при чем, не существенно, были вы в ванной комнате или на деловом совещании, он скажет: «Ну почему ты не берешь трубку? Чем таким серьезным занята?». Вывод: у женщин не бывает дел.

*Парадокс 7: Критический*
Мужчина-критик от природы, а уж как он любит критиковать женщин! Вот только критика, в его понимании, односторонняя: «я критикую, а ты – нет». Да прибудет сила и выдержка к той, которая осмелится раскритиковать мужчину своего.

*Парадокс 8: Правдивый*
Дети – это прекрасно, это цветы жизни и наше будущее. В детях мужчинам больше всего нравится процесс их зачатия. 

Список можно продолжать и продолжать, важно одно – друг без друга мы не можем. Важно уметь любить не достоинства, а недостатки в человеке, и не пытаться что-либо изменить – это эгоистично.

Помните, именно наша непредсказуемость, разность и неповторимость делают мир многогранным и интересным, ярким и естественным.

----------


## Irina

> Парадокс 2: Про измену
> Если женщина изменила мужчине – это крах, трагедия, кошмар-скандал. Женская измена – непростительна, недопустима, по мнению сильной половины человечества. Если же изменил мужчина – то это объясняется научными теориями самого Дарвина, биологией самца, подкрепленной трактатами самого Зигмунда Фрейда и вообще, почему стоит на этом зацыкливаться, ведь любит он все равно единственную и неповторимую тебя? В компании самих мужчин – это повод для гордости.


Вот сколько живу, столько поражаюсь этому парадоксу. Он ведь реально существует.

----------

